# ds500em



## barneyb (Jan 11, 2015)

Im new here need help ds500em burnt out got anew one from cbe italy to biuld in euramobil integra 670 hb bj 2001 all help will be apriciated wiering plan,s picture,s closeup wen avialabel.Im new here live in germany and don,t write english often


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Your English is better than my German! :roll: 

Welcome to the forum. Someone will be able to help I am sure.

Dave


----------

